# Case Shell Painting Mod



## steelkane (Oct 23, 2007)

In this mod I will paint just the case shell, after I striped the case of all the parts and taped everything I did'nt want painted.


----------



## steelkane (Oct 23, 2007)

If your case is dirty take it outside or in the shower and wash it, and if you want to cut out any fan holes or mod your motherboard tray, nows the time to do it, I use a 3 inch Bi-Metal Holesaw for 80mm fans and a 3.5 inch Bi-Metal Holesaw for 92mm fans and a 4.5 inch Bi-Metal Holesaw for a 120mm fan, and a dremel with a cutting wheel for any motherboard tray mods. After my mods I use a Self-Etching Primer on bare metal, 2-3 coats max. then when dry I sand lightly with 400 grit sand paper.


----------



## steelkane (Oct 23, 2007)

A tack cloth is good for cleaning the case before painting, I apply 2-3 coats of paint waiting 5 min in between coats, when I was done it looked nice for being painted with a spray can.


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 23, 2007)

Very helpfull for people. Nice work


----------



## steelkane (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks I'm not the best but hope it will help some.


----------



## MadCow (Oct 24, 2007)

Very nice, looks pretty similar to my paint job. But watch out for that spray can paint, it come off pretty easily from my experience.


----------



## MrPr3f3ct (Nov 5, 2007)

I noticed the mobo tray was painted and the threaded holes for the standoffs weren't sanded or otherwise protected. Do you think you will have a grounding issue on this case?


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 5, 2007)

Nahh, I painted mine and she goes o.k


----------



## steelkane (Nov 6, 2007)

MrPr3f3ct said:


> I noticed the mobo tray was painted and the threaded holes for the standoffs weren't sanded or otherwise protected. Do you think you will have a grounding issue on this case?



the stand-off's don't ground the pc, I always use Insulating Washers when I build. The Power supply takes care of all the grounding.


----------



## jasper123 (Nov 6, 2007)

WOW that looks cool with the black paint.


----------



## wtf8269 (Nov 6, 2007)

This could be quite helpful. I've always known to rough up surfaces and to use primer, but I've never quite been able to get paint to stick that well.


----------



## Atnevon (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey, great pics. Spend a lonley and/pr boring afternoon and make a good article, and I'll bet we'll have a good painting guide to sticky.


----------

